# Please help-new door and scared cat



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello

A fire door has been fitted to my kitchen (not my choice, landlord did it).

When it's opened it makes a sort of shhhuuuck noise. This is scaring the cat and she runs and hides every time the door is opened. 

I thought perhaps I could try giving her a treat every time the door is opened for a while, so she would associate the noise with something nice. I tried this for the first time just now, but no chance of giving her the treat as she scarpered and is now hiding under the bed. 

At the moment I have the door propped open, but this is not a long term solution for various reasons. Please can anyone suggest anything? Should I just persevere with the treats?

My poor cat. She is usually with noises like hairdryers and vacuum cleaner, but she hates this.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not sure why the door makes a noise when you open it? Is it the auto closure mechanism that's making a noise like a rush of air? I believe the mechanism can be reduced in strength, so the noise is not so loud, but the door still closes itself. But you would have to ask the manufacturer how to adjust it. 

If it's not the closing mechanism, then is the door fitted properly, or is it catching on the frame as you open it? If so, then it should be adjusted by the fitter.

I expect your cat would get used to the noise eventually, but I agree it's not very nice for her at present.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

hanks chilminx. There are these sort of little brushes along the edge of the door which I think are making the noise.

She will adjust I expect, but you know what it's like...they put on their little "tragic face" which makes you feel so guilty...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh, how awful for you and her! It is easy to say 'she will adjust' and she will, but not so easy for you while it's happening.

I think the best thing you can do is ignore it. Don't make a fuss every time she runs and hides, as you are only teaching her that there IS something to fear. Just go about the day as if everything is normal. Let her run and hide, that's the way she copes. Don't go after her, don't try to comfort her, don't offer her treats while she is hiding. Just let her deal with it in her own way.

Eventually she will forget that door was ever not there.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Lorilu, that sounds sensible. Right now she won't come into the kitchen for her breakfast!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Is there any reason you can't leave it there for her to come when she's ready? (other pets will eat it is what I mean).


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Lorilu - yes I have left it down for her. Am hoping when I get home from work she will have eaten it. 

Cats are such funny little critters. When she was having her pre-breakfast tour of the garden, she had a stand off with another cat, who she saw off even though it was much bigger than her, yet she's scared of the door. But that's what makes cats so fascinating I suppose!

I really hope she gets used to it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Years ago, another life, another cat, my (ex) husband wanted a ceiling fan over the bed. I was dubious, but he insisted. One of my cats was terrified of that thing hanging over the bed. he was 10 by then and had slept with me all his life, but stopped coming to bed after that fan was installed, for several months, it didn't matter whether it was moving or not. At first I tried to bring him to bed with me, tried to get him to see it was harmless but it was causing him so much stress I finally just left him to cope with it on his own. It took a few months but he did finally come back to bed, and slept with me every night for the rest of his life.

More recently I made the same mistake after a cat's favorite perch had to be washed. She jumped into it and it was soaking wet and it shocked her so badly she wouldn't go into it at all, even after it dried. Again, at first I tried to show her it was oky, but I soon remembered that it was better to let her deal with it on her own, and again, it took about 3 months before she started getting into it again. I felt so bad because it was her favorite perch!



> When she was having her pre-breakfast tour of the garden, she had a stand off with another cat, who she saw off even though it was much bigger than her, yet she's scared of the door.


Well...another cat is something she can understand, but that door is an inexplicable monster come into her life, LOL. She'll get there. But I understand your feeling of worry, I am the same way over my cats.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

That really helps and is reassuring, thanks again!


My husband is even more worried as he thinks the cat may leave home! I am sure it won't come to that!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pheebs, if it is the 'brushes' along the edge of the door making the noise kitty hates, I have an idea they (the brushes) will wear with time, so there becomes less resistance as the door is opened. Less resistance = less noise. 

I have recalled something like this happening to a friend some years ago - she lived in an apartment, and was required to have a fire door as the outer door, and the door made an irritating noise when opened.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Wonder if I could help them wear a little with some sandpaper 

The cat seems slightly better this evening and ate her breakfast, so small step forward!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

When my saniflo system in the ensuite broke, the sound it made changed - Oleg was absolutely fine with the sound of the saniflo, but not with that of the broken saniflo, which was similar only different. Go wonder...
Poor Oleg was so nervous whenever it went. I remember a day when he d gone to bed, nice and quiet in his drawer (he sleep in the drawer of the wardrobe in the bedroom) when the saniflo started. Oleg extracted himself quietly but nervously and left the room trembling. I went to comfort him.

It took time for the plumber to come and fix, so much so Oleg had time to get used to the sound. Took him a few days but after that he was fine. Or did the machine stop making the sound? not sure anymore. 

I can just be a familirity thing.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww I'm sure your little one will get used to it maybe keep it wedged open for as long as you can, fire doors have to be set so that they close quickly to meet regulations. My little girl Liddy jumped up on all fours when we first got her when we flushed the loos it really spooked her but it was a necessary task and she did eventually get used to it. She never bothered about the Hoover, hair dryer or any other household appliances except the flush! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ely01 said:


> When my saniflo system in the ensuite broke, the sound it made changed - Oleg was absolutely fine with the sound of the saniflo, but not with that of the broken saniflo, which was similar only different. Go wonder...
> Poor Oleg was so nervous whenever it went. I remember a day when he d gone to bed, nice and quiet in his drawer (he sleep in the drawer of the wardrobe in the bedroom) when the saniflo started. Oleg extracted himself quietly but nervously and left the room trembling. I went to comfort him.
> 
> It took time for the plumber to come and fix, so much so Oleg had time to get used to the sound. Took him a few days but after that he was fine. Or did the machine stop making the sound? not sure anymore.
> ...


Only just seen your post! As you can tell by mine I can relate to your loo problem! X


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Oleg was super nervous this afternoon for a couple of hours, ears back, trembling, walking in slow motion etc.
We really wondered what the matter was, I think it was the power tool the upstairs neighbours were using. New sound for him.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their comments and help. Pheebs is much better with the door now, still a little wary but not terrified like she was at first. It was horrible seeing her so upset.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the happy update!


----------

